# Why is that?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Am I the only person to have photos in my photo Album ?
Do you all live in such terrible locations you don't like to show them.
Are you all so unattractive you dare not show your faces.
Or is it a security thing, if spotted you might get done over for disagreeing with someone :grin2:>


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

None of the above, I just don’t want to share my life with the rest of the world. For EXACTLY the same reason I don’t subscribe to.
Facecloth
Twatter
Instagrump
Snaptwat
Or any of the other numerous internet based rubbish that SO many seem incapable of surviving without theses days. You know what?? I use my mobile phone to actually make phone calls with, scary huh?

Luddite, wot me???

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s not the rest of the world Andy, its us :frown2: your mates.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

1. Rarely take photos.

2. If I do, I rarely share them as I think others will be bored by my interests.

3. Using technology to share them causes me more angst than can be compensated from the joy of sharing.


Sorry if that all sounds negative and grumpy. It is not meant to be.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The Good Lord didn't invent Data Sticks for you to go and stick photos in books.


So 20th Century ...... !!!!!!!!


:grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Nobody can see my photos - the album is in a cupoard.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Nobody can see my photos - the album is in a cupoard.


Only one, I have at least 40 of them and can find the photo I want a lot quicker than on the WD passport or computer. :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What photo Album? If you mean on here where is it??

I used to have loads of Mh related photos on here on the old site and Nuke went and lost them, twice I think.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

_I used to have loads of Mh related photos on here on the old site and Nuke went and lost them, twice I think._

Has it ever crossed you mind that he didn't like your photos - nor you either ?

Just saying

:grin2: :grin2: :grin2:

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/234719-why.html#


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You've got two snow scenes and a couple of Pugs in your album. Click on your name and view public profile.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

KeithChesterfield said:


> _I used to have loads of Mh related photos on here on the old site and Nuke went and lost them, twice I think._
> 
> Has it ever crossed you mind that he didn't like your photos - nor you either ?
> 
> ...


Kieth has Rory, a poppy and the facts sticker, bet they've bin there for yonks


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> You've got two snow scenes and a couple of Pugs in your album. Click on your name and view public profile.


Oh yeah. so I have https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/members/112056-barryd-albums-my-photos.html

Gavarnie and Pugs. Dunno where the Darth Vader Pugs came from.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> _I used to have loads of Mh related photos on here on the old site and Nuke went and lost them, twice I think._
> 
> Has it ever crossed you mind that he didn't like your photos - nor you either ?
> 
> ...


Hmm. Maybe. When he introduced that thing where users photos appeared in the forum header I uploaded hundreds of daft ones. Thats maybe where the Pugs came from and he told me off for it. No sense of humour some people.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

_Keith has Rory, a poppy and the facts sticker, bet they've bin there for yonks_

Rory is no longer with us since last May - now it's Blue Merle 'Merlin' - picture added.

:nerd: :nerd: :nerd:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

any photos I may want to share with friends go on Facebook


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I uploaded one just to try it, it took a while to upload and it's sideways. Farcebook is just so easy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

KeithChesterfield said:


> _Keith has Rory, a poppy and the facts sticker, bet they've bin there for yonks_
> 
> Rory is no longer with us since last May - now it's Blue Merle 'Merlin' - picture added.
> 
> :nerd: :nerd: :nerd:


Motley is a Blue Merle Sheltie, I think Merlin is a bit bigger, Australian Shepherd or Border Collie ?

Kay,
What a lovely brown eye she has, pity I have to turn side ways to see it. :frown2:
I'm not your friend on face book though so can´t see your piccies. I hardly use it, too complicated for me.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

JanHank said:


> Motley is a Blue Merle Sheltie, I think Merlin is a bit bigger, Australian Shepherd or Border Collie ?
> 
> Kay,
> What a lovely brown eye she has, pity I have to turn side ways to see it. :frown2:
> I'm not your friend on face book though so can´t see your piccies. I hardly use it, too complicated for me.


That's the thing though Jan, my computer, all my apple devices and farcebook automatically recognise if my photo's are the wrong way up and make the adjustment so that I view them the right way up. I don't even know they are sideways until I post it here so then I have to go back and do an extra step and upload again, can't be arsed with that

I don't spend enough time on this forum to want to invest that much effort nor do I know enough people that I'd want to share photos with


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I only post pics on here to show/emphasize the topic and not to just store.
p.s. got 14,000 on the PC somehow.

Ray.


----------

